# Pregnant but not showing?



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a goat who should be due in about 10 days. We bred her on Dec 10 and she didn't come back into heat after that. About 2 weeks ago, she had what looked like a mucus plug come from her vulva. Her udder hasn't really changed since we dried her off for fall breeding. She's a rather large goat for her breed so I'm wondering if she's just carrying small. Is it possible that she's pregnant without showing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 23, 2012)

I would think she should be building an udder if she is due in May. Is there any way a buck could have gotten to her later? That discharge also could have been due to a heat too. I guess you will see soon.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nope, we don't have any "accidents" here. Our buck has been in his pen the whole time.

It's weird because I figured she'd have gone into heat after the breeding if it didn't take. And I never saw any blood back there so I don't think she aborted.

I wish I remembered what her udder looked like last year. I don't think it was big till the end but I can't say for sure.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 24, 2012)

BlondeSquirrel04 said:
			
		

> Nope, we don't have any "accidents" here. Our buck has been in his pen the whole time.
> 
> It's weird because I figured she'd have gone into heat after the breeding if it didn't take. And I never saw any blood back there so I don't think she aborted.
> 
> I wish I remembered what her udder looked like last year. I don't think it was big till the end but I can't say for sure.


Geez how do you swing that? We've had like 4-5 break ins/outs since September lol. Every time we fix a leak, he or a doeling finds another one lol.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Apr 24, 2012)

We have cattle panels as fencing for the boys. The only time they stand on it is for treats. 

For the girls, we have 6 strands of electric wire. So if he would somehow get out of his fence, he still has to get through the zap to get to the girls.

We don't mess around with breeding here! I don't want any "oopsies!"

Oh, and I know the "goo" back there wasn't a heat. She won't start cycling again till about August/September. It looked like a mucus plug, and it did fall within the 30 day from due date time frame (21 days actually), so I thought all was well and she'd start showing soon. I never saw any discharge on a goat aside from labor or heat. I suppose a vaginal infection could give some goo too, though there's not been any sign of that.

She's also rubbing on the side of the fence that is not hot wire. She rubbed a few patches of hair off. She did it last year at her previous home when she was pregnant there. 

She's giving me all the cues except the showing part.....


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah I think we are going to juice the buck pen lol.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Apr 24, 2012)

I had a doe who didn't look pregnant at all. She never built an udder, and she never gained weight. She was about a week to her actual due date when she had a single, tiny buck. Of course, the buck didn't make it (umbilical wrapped around and killed him) but she never did come into milk. I also have 2 other does who don't build an udder until about a week or two before their due date. I have one due in about 2 weeks, and her udder still looks the same as it did when I dried her off. I know she's pregnant - I felt kids in there! Just no big udder yet.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 24, 2012)

Is it possible, because she is a seasonal breeder it was a little late for her to come back into heat after her exposure on December 10?


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Apr 24, 2012)

Normally they cycle well into Jan or early Feb, so I can't imagine Dec 10 would be her last.

Time will tell I suppose...


----------



## nomad (Apr 24, 2012)

Have you tested her uterus to see if it is tight?

If so, I would assume she is bred and is carrying her kids in a 'not showing' manner.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Apr 28, 2012)

Today is day 140 if she's bred.

Last night I noticed a tiny bit of pinkish-red blood-goo stuff on her vulva. It was about a drop at most. Is that a sign of abortion in late pregnancy? If so, would she have to deliver the bodies?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 28, 2012)

some of us can tell a lot form a picture or two,  If you can I would try to post a couple photos.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 5, 2012)

Well, she was definitely bred!

She delivered a big boy and a petite girl yesterday on day 146.

Just goes to show you that all the signs do not have to be there! Her ligaments were gone and her udder was full, so I knew she was going to go yesterday or the day before. However, her belly never dropped, she never had that sunken in look around her rump, and she never acted pregnant or uncomfortable. 

The morning of, she went into the barn instead of over to eat the hay. I went in to check on her and saw a contraction and the start of the amber goo. Within 10 minutes, she was pushing out a boy. He was wide at the shoulder, so I helped guide him just a bit so she could deliver him more easily. She was busy cleaning him off and didn't even notice that the girl was on her way out.  Two pushes later, a little girl joined her big brother.

Mom and kids are doing wonderfully. Pics will come soon


----------



## Missy (May 5, 2012)

Congrats! We look forward to seeing your beautiful kids!


----------



## crazyland (May 5, 2012)

Congrats! 
Can't wait to see them.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 6, 2012)

Here are a few I took yesterday and the day they were born.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 6, 2012)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## fairview610 (May 7, 2012)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## marliah (May 7, 2012)

Aww cute  I was popping in to say yes they can be and not show but looks like you already got that answered  a friend of ours had a saanan they were sure couldnt be pregnant cause she wasn't showing and she had a healthy little doe. I think the larger breeds just have more room to hide it.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I kept telling myself, too. "She's a big girl; she can fit a lot in there!" And she was all kid and no fluid. She barely had anything but baby come out of her. It was a very dry birth as compared to the monsoon that came out of some of the other does.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 7, 2012)

Congrats! So happy you got 2 healthy babies, they are so cute. I have does that are showing and ligs softened for a couple weeks now, big udders, female parts all puffy, discharge, yet NOTHING!


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 7, 2012)

If the ligs have been gone for a few weeks, I'd guess that you are not feeling in the right place. They should remain until about 24 hours before kidding. Are you sure you're not just feeling under the tailhead?


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 7, 2012)

Actually, I am never sure I am checking the right place. But a vet/tech who has raised goats for 30 years came to draw blood last week and she said her ligs were totally gone. Thing is, the doe in the pen with her kidded like the next day! And hers weren't nearly as soft. 
So actually I am getting kind of concerned. The lady I bought her from said she was due in April, or early May. 
I have a doe I am going to check on right now, who's behind really caved in noticeably yesterday and her bag is a lot fuller. Maybe something going on with her at least.


----------

